

Video: Earth has had 26 powerful asteroid explosions in 13 years - ArtDev
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-asteroid-attack-video-20140422,0,5822355.story

======
brownbat
The article is worth reading in addition to the video. The impact data was
analyzed in research by Peter Brown (et. many al.), published in Nature in
November 2013:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v503/n7475/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v503/n7475/full/nature12741.html)

Brown's quote in the article helps balance out some of the sensationalism: "To
me, all this data shows just how effective our atmosphere is at shielding us
from these things that could cause a lot of damage."

That said, I'm sure Brown is in favor of any new sensors to study the
phenomenon, as it seems from his research that existing methods used to
estimate potential airburst damage need a lot of improvement.

